# Auto Renewal



## Rocko62580 (Sep 3, 2006)

I missed my auto renewal date by one day. It renewed yesterday. Fortunately I use a prepaid card each time I sign up so they can't get the money on this card. What are my options at this point? Obviously I don't want to continue with their current rate of $97.81 for 6 months.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

At least in the past, for me, all you need to do is call and cancel and the refund is pro-rated (was for me in the past). They will likely offer you a deal to stay for about half that,


----------

